# George Romero's "Survival of the Dead" (2010)



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Hello there, Haunting People! Sinister here with a look in the latest of the godfather of the zombie genre, George A. Romero's, *...Of The Dead*. At the link below, you will find a complete synopsis, and a promo trailer. Check it out and leave your thoughts.

http://www.bloody-disgusting.com/news/14855


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Looks like classic Romero which means the dedicated will love it and the rest will call it a low budget flop


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Didn't we read previously that this was some sort of western-themed flick? I didn't see anything lately, or in that preview, about that rumored theme.....


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Johnny Thunder said:


> Didn't we read previously that this was some sort of western-themed flick? I didn't see anything lately, or in that preview, about that rumored theme.....


Sorry, bro, I think that was something else. I remember some flick like that, but for the life of me, I can't think about what it is.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Ah, here's that report I was thinking about when I posted. Perhaps it isn't a literal western themed film or I misread originally.

http://www.fangoriaonline.com/home/...-set-report-on-romeros-new-zombiewestern.html


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

After reading that latest post of yours, JT, it all makes sense. Although, I was sure the breakout character from *Diary of the Dead* was going to be the Texas darling of the pack, Tracy. The last we saw of her, she was hauling ass in a Winnebago. :lolkin:


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

An interesting plot, but I think slightlymad is right. Most people will probably be unimpressed by it. Of course I haven't seen it, I am only assuming it will have the classic low budget look.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

I don't know about this whole 'low budget' thing............*.Land* looked like it had a pretty decent budget, and was terrible.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Gorezone.net is reporting the title of the film will be *Survival of the Dead.*


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse (Jul 23, 2008)

_Hate_ that title.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

The promo trailer is back online:

http://fantasticfest.bside.com/2009/films/survivalofthedead_fantasticfest2009


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Here's more footage of the flick:

http://twitchfilm.net/news/2009/09/tiff-09-first-clip-from-romeros-survival-of-the-dead.php


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Here's a 'mainstream' story which discusses the political implications of the film:

http://news.yahoo.com/s/nm/20090909...5bl9oZWFkbGluZV9saXN0BHNsawN6b21iaWVtYXN0ZXI-


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

STYD has an interview with Romero about the new Dead flick:

http://shocktilyoudrop.com/news/topnews.php?id=12049


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

SPOILER ALERT AHEAD

I always wondered what ahppened to Tracy (I'm sure that's who he was talking about when he said "The Blond") when she hauled ass in the Winnebago. Over the course of time, she became my favorite character in _Diary_. She was just so over the top. "Don't mess with Texas!"

SPOILER END

Romero talks about how he didn't have the budget that *Dawn of the Dead* remake had for _Land_. I don't care how much of a budget you have, if the story sucks, all the money in the world isn't going to save it, and didn't. Romero seems to work better with a much smaller budget. That way, he's forced to get creative instead of relying on an unlimited cash flow to fill in plot holes that you could drive a Mack truck through.

That being said, I am looking forward to ol' George and his proposed trilogy that springs from _Diary._ Even if I am the only one who actually likes that movie. :zombie:


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

No, it's not just you. I thought *Diary* was a lot more (surprisingly) successful than the God-awful *Land*. I would really like for this new one to be good as well.

And crying about the budget? Uhm, didn't he make * Night *for about fourteen bucks? 

Now, if we could only get a good film version of Brian Keene's *The Rising *and *City of the Dead*. :xbones:


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Magnet Releasing, a subdivision of Magnolia Pictures, has acquired the rights to the film.

It is going to be released in Spring of 2010 as part of the "Ultra VOD" program a month before a (what seems to be limited) theatrical run. So, if you don't like or want to head out to the theaters, catch the latest living dead picture in the comfort of your own home theater.

http://shocktilyoudrop.com/news/topnews.php?id=13349


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

First poster courtesy of our friends at BD:










http://www.bloody-disgusting.com/news/19278


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Not that I have real high expectations for this one, but I hope it doesn't approach the suck level of *Land of the Dead*. A lot of people ream *Diary of the Dead* as being a bad film, but I think they are wrong. Romero could have picked another character, IMHO (Like Tracy, for instance. I always wondered what happened to her after she took off in the Winnebago. Romero even hinted at doing something with the Texas gal, but we'll see.) than the captain. Guess we'll see just how much farther he sinks his own franchise here before too long.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Here's the red band trailer for Romero's latest zombie opus:

http://www.shocktillyoudrop.com/news/topnews.php?id=14354


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

After seeing this, I think the whole "...of the Dead" franchise is, well dead...and I don't think it will come back. I hated this movie, and I was really hoping to like it like all of Romero's other work. I even liked "Land" better than this one. All of the Irish brough in the world couldn't save this flick. The story, the effects, and especially the characters were shallow, cheap and uninteresting. Take it in any order you wish.

I am majorly disappointed and saddened that the latest in the dead series is such a flop. It's like good ole George just stopped caring.


----------



## PirateHaunter (Mar 6, 2010)

Oh, thanks for the heads-up, Doc. Best to steer clear of this dung pile.
Can't wait for JohnnyThunder to review (lambast) this flick in the next Hauntcast.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Yea, I wouldn't recommend it, but that's just MY opinion. I'm usually VERY forgiving of movies, but this one just had no redeeming qualities.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

I will have to check it out and see what's up!

_Magnet will be releasing the film in the US on April 30th via VOD, XBOX Live, Playstation, and Amazon and then follow that release with a limited theatrical run on May 28th._

http://www.dreadcentral.com/news/37...s-xbox-live-and-vod-tomorrow-exclusive-images


----------



## Bone To Pick (Oct 23, 2007)

Seems like franchises over time tend to become caricatures of themselves. Definitely looks like he needs to hand it off for an eventual re-boot......or just shoot it in the head.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

I often wondered something about these movies.....if the zombies all jump on someone and devour them......where do all these other zombies come from?


----------



## Perk-a-Dan (May 2, 2010)

I didn't like _Day of the Dead_ from '85 and since then... I haven't bothered with Romero's zombie films. I don't want to be let down. _Dawn of the Dead_ '78 and _Creepshow_ were just that good. I also didn't like _Monkey Shines_, so I made sure to avoid _The Dark Half_? Is that the one; the Stephen King adaptation? I feel like he lost his master's touch pretty darn quickly.


----------

